# Mahindra 4025 Manual Search



## Hoghunter (Feb 7, 2015)

Just purchase a used 2010 Mahindra 2-wheel tractor and have been searching the net for a owner's manual. Much to my amazement, they are almost impossible to find, unless you want to pay huge money for a bootlegged copy. I can't find anywhere on the Mahindra website where I can download...or buy a copy. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!!!!


----------



## Hoghunter (Feb 7, 2015)

Call Mahindra and they are sending a manual for free. Great support!!!!


----------



## Hoghunter (Feb 7, 2015)

Mahindra customer support sent me a new manual, two hats, and two ink pens...with a personal note. Great support!!!!!!!


----------



## Caplin (May 6, 2015)

*Refused*

Called Mahindra office. They refused to send manual. Told me they did not supply manuals had to purchase one from dealer. No exceptions.


----------

